# M5 Questions.



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

What's the lug width on the M series divers?

Trying to decide between an M5 and a PRS 3 at the moment, both have plus points but the 12 hour bezel is swinging me towards the O&W, much more useful day to day.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

20mm I belive.Both great watches.good luck with your choice.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Tim,

Both good value watches, I have no experiance of the PRS3 but if it was my call I would go for the O&W as its an auto and (or) then save the extra Â£50 and have the auto PRS11. The strap width is 20mm.

MIKE..


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have both of these watches, and they are both excellent.

I think the M5 has the most useful bezel, and it would be my first choice by a whisker. I think it has the better dial and hands too!


----------

